# Sizing Of Five Ten Shoes



## moto120 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am interested in purchasing a pair of five ten shoes, specifically
the Sam Hill model. How does the sizing on Five Ten shoes run?
Are they true to size, fit smaller or bigger? Tight, Same as street 
shoe, etc?
Purchasing online and do not want to have to exchange them
if possible.
Any help/comments are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Shoes rarely match up to measuring standards.

My Giro clipless shoes are 46 EU...

My 5-10 Freeriders are 47 EU...

The Freeriders are a snug fit... so are my Giros.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Truth can be elusive, and a single number (or a number and letter) can't adequately characterize all the variables in shoe fit, especially with the stiff plastic shoes that don't break in and mold to the foot like leather can. Flat pedal shoes are often better in this regard as they can be a bit roomier and are usually made from more flexible and yielding materials. (5-10 Kestrels don't fall into this category). That said, 45 Shimano, Bontrager, and 5-10 all seem to work for me.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

You'll have to try them on. I'm between sizes on Freeriders (both new and old version), but I just got some Kestrels and they fit like a glove.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I wear size 11 street shoes and my Freerider VXI shoes in size 11 fit fine.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

moto120 said:


> I am interested in purchasing a pair of five ten shoes, specifically
> the Sam Hill model. How does the sizing on Five Ten shoes run?
> Are they true to size, fit smaller or bigger? Tight, Same as street
> shoe, etc?
> ...


I just bought a pair of 5.10 Impact VXI and had the same question, as all my 5.10s vary so much.

I take EU44 in street shoes. My (2014) 5.10 Freeriders are perfect in 43, so when I bought a pair of Freerider Elements VXI (2015?) in 43 I thought I'd be fine - but they are slightly too small. My Maltese Falcons (2014) fit great, but are in size 45!

In the end I went for my street size for the new Impact VXI's and it worked out perfectly, maybe I just got lucky...

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

5-10 Freeriders Size 10

Nike Steve Janowski- Size 9.5
Vans- Size 10

YMMV


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

Work boots - 10.5
Street shoes - 10.5-11
Freerider canvas - 10.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Mine freeriders fit true to size, I'm usually a 45 and I am in these too.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I just got a pair of Freeriders. I really only had a pair of Nike Zoom Pegasus 33's in a 12.5 to go off of and compare, so that's what I did. They had a tiny bit of room in the toes, so since Five Ten doesn't make a 12.5 I decided to go with a 12. They fit great. 

After they dried out. I think they might have been thrown overboard on the way over here (S. Korea), because the entire box was soaked when I got it. Shoes are fine though!


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Four of five pairs of 5-10s that I own are true to size. I had a pair of their more casual shoes --dirtbags or something like that --which run slightly large by me assessment.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

gckless said:


> ...since Five Ten doesn't make a 12.5 I decided to go with a 12. They fit great.


ah yeah they do. i believe 5.10's run small, i have 12's and my toes are touching with my heel well planted in the heel box. oh they are macaskill freeriders also. just got me these in 13 Five Ten Freerider Shoe > Apparel > Shoes & Footwear > Men's Mountain Shoes | Jenson USA (in grey/orange) and fit like any other size 12 shoe i have


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

In my experience, they run small. All 4 pairs I've ever had, I had to go a half size up. I found the toe box to be narrow.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

From my experience true to size length wise.

They only come in one width, so that is little hit or miss. I find them a tad wide for my foot shape.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

I wear a 13 in 80% of my shoes. The 5.10 Freeride in a 13 is generous. Very roomy.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Tl;Dr 6pm.com has or used to have free returns. Just buy some, try them on, and return them if they don't fit.


----------

